
Welcome to the Simulcasting Video Player beta - georgebonnr
http://1080.plus/W1rrchK83fM.video
======
enthdegree
I can't believe I'm seeing this website again. I forgot its name a few months
ago and thought it would disappear into obscurity. Nice to see that it's
getting some recognition on here!

There's an IRC client tucked somewhere in there, and the owner is in one of
the channels.

I talked to him on it a while back through it, it's a side project of his.
It's meant to be some kind of Youtube browser simulcast multi-tool (think:
watch Youtube videos with your friends simultaneously over the internet... in
3D!!!).

------
lzlarryli
This seems like some hosted video player with a confusing interface and a set
of strange functions (look closer, world wide chat).... Am I wrong? This is
confusing.....

------
z3t4
I imagine this is how the "internet" looks in an alternate universe

------
kaizensoze
This makes me want to buy a Dawner Prince effects pedal and I don't even play
guitar anymore. Pretty effective advertising.

As a side note, the Look Closer button consistently crashes my browser
(firefox 48.0.1). Anyone else having the same issue?

------
mgalka
Strange, confusing site. Sort of fun to explore though.

------
thewisenerd
quick google searches:
[https://www.patreon.com/1080plus](https://www.patreon.com/1080plus)

------
sna1l
Pretty much the same exact reaction I had: What is this? I like it

------
nkantar
Doesn't seem to do much on iOS.

~~~
smcnally
throws an error and reloads the page in a loop for me on iOS.

------
Kiro
I don't understand anything.

------
tbrake
Controlling the volume wasn't obvious to me at first - or maybe key parts
weren't rendering? - so for any others maybe similarly confused, drag the red
box to the right of the Volume label left and right.

------
rogierhofboer
It is a guitar effects pedal:
[http://dawnerprince.com/products/boonar](http://dawnerprince.com/products/boonar)

------
supercoder
WHAT IS THIS

------
ourcat
This crashed my Macbook Pro in Chrome. Full reboot.

------
tsujamin
one of the buttons crashed out my firefox, I'm liking the 3d asciisector thing
it's showing at the moment though :O

------
rajeemcariazo
I ended up watching more videos from the site.

------
slowmovintarget
I tried to get the thing to play Rich Hickey's _Simple Made Easy_ talk...
Couldn't get the thing to work.

------
retrogradeorbit
looks like a bucket brigade analogue delay pedal of some type.

------
bsenftner
OSX 10.11.6 (El Capitan) FF & Chrome: black screen and nothing else

